# Front Sata & USB Panel



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi
I have seen a few3.5" multi card reader front panels around with eSata (how would you power it for a normal sata drive I dont want external psu) 

Im looking for 1 with usb ports & that will allow me to use for example a bare 500gb sata drive for backups what is the best solution & what cables would I need to power the drive as id like to plug both cables in the front of pc 

Thanks
Smokes


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

when you say "normal sata drive" are you talking about a 3.5" internal sata drive like this http://www.upgradecomputermemory.co...00gb-desktop-3-5-sata-hard-drive-dhd-s500.jpg ????


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes this is exactly what I mean


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

do you not have any sata ports on the motherboard then?


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes Ive 6 but dont want to keep taking the case off to connect the drive thats why Im looking for a front panel with sata & power + a couple of usb ports would be a plus :grin:


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

ok lets see if i have this right you plan on mounting a 3.5" sata hard drive internally but have the cables coming out the front so you can connect/disconnect as and when you wish???


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

No I have a couple of 5.25 500gig bare Satas I want a front panel with a USB port where I can power & connect these drives for backups then remove them for safe keeping I dont want removable caddys

Thanks


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

well if you can get a front panel thing you are on about you would need a sata data cable for going into the front port and then if you dont want an external psu the only thing i can suggest (unless anyone else can come up with a better idea) is to make a small hole in the front of the computer and feed a sata power cable through that and leave it hanging out. it wont look pretty but it will do the job! the other option is to get a usb front panel and feed both the sata data and power cables through holes in the front of the computer but again not a pretty option.
or see if you can find a front panel that has both sata data and power connectors as basically all that the front panels are is an interface that makes the front of the computer look a bit nice that having cables hanging out the front making your computer look like its just vomited out its inards (sorry a little graphic and maybe a tad off topic too)


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Ive seen a few options about but you hit the nail on the head the power supply

There are panels with sata & esata, usb & card readers but no power supply pity they didnt make them where you could wire them with a molex on the back so you could have power as well as data = Problem would be solved


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah bit of a bummer but if you were up for a bit of DIY you could do that yourself and then just get a sata power extension cable it would make it a bit more tidy


----------



## Naxul (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=49096 for the front 
and
http://www.ck3.co.uk/xecuter-ck3-xt-adapter.html for the back


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice one

Thanks for the help :grin:


----------

